# Necropolis Council - Shadespire Sepulchral Guard conversion



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

"Something else stalks the cursed sands of Shadespire..."​
Hello everyone, welcome to my new project log!

WHAT: Necropolis Council (Project name) is my little conversion project based on new Sepulchral Guard models
INSPIRATION: I wanted to do conversion of Sepuchral Guard for a long time but I was lacking inspiration. This have changed when I was playing AC: Origins. I love Egypt and I love Tomb Kings though I have never owned any TK models before.
GOAL: Convert Sepulchral Guard models (weapon/head/ shield swap, adding TK details) to Tomb Kings warband.

Here are first two models of Skeletal Legionnaires. Still WIP but you can get the idea  Comments are welcome!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I fninalized third skeletal legionnaire and added bandages from green stuff. Models are primed and ready for painting.

I wanted to go for classic blue/gold scheme but instead I will do my own yellow/white combination with bronze/metal details.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Harbinger of Duat


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tidy looking swaps there, and impressive detailing on the GS


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Small progress on warband. Quite satisfied with the result. The bronze part was a bit tricky to get it right. Sorry for bad lighting in the photos. Too yellowish.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Finished member of Mortuary Cult, Harvester of Duat.

Switched the colours a little bit to represent another branch of Tomb Kings. The colours will be also reflected to last three models. Quite satisfied with the results so far though I will try to improve on "marble" effect.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

So I converted next two models. Scarab Prince and Tomb Herald. Scarab Prince was really pleasure to do as it is great pose miniature and I had just the right bits for him.
Herald was a little bit tricky with the hands but I made his left hand as unsheathing the weapon.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Scarab Prince finished


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the highlighting on the scarab shield.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Tomb Herald finished


----------

